# Help. (constipated??)



## Nick Forlina (Oct 25, 2018)

just recently bought a red tegu from a lady in my neighborhood.. it is a baby I believe, she told me around 2 months. He’s only pooped once in the last 6 days I’ve had him... I have the hot spot around 125 and ambient is 85-90. Humidity is good.. have tried baths and everything. He is burrowed about 85 percent of the day tho.. still eats his fair share of bugs.. even got him to take some chicken and ground turkey a few times. The lady before me tried saying tegus don’t need a uvb bulb either so I went and got him one. Anything helps guys this is my second tegu and I only want the best. Just a normal concerns... also he turned down food yesterday.


----------



## Nick Forlina (Oct 25, 2018)

And to add his stomach doesn’t look any different either so not sure about constipation.. I feel like he might be pooping in his burrows?? Not to sure. I’ll post more pics tonight when I get home from work and get him a bath and some bugs


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 25, 2018)

Be patient as he settles in. Provide cod liver oil to food.

Mid- 80s f ambient and hide at opp end in 70s f ideal.


----------



## Nick Forlina (Oct 25, 2018)

Where can I find the oil? And thanks for the reply


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 25, 2018)

grocery or health food stores. Can use fish oil pills cut to leak oil. Those from drugstore as well.


----------



## Nick Forlina (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks. I guess Ill just wait it out a few more days... don’t wanna give him the oil if there isn’t anything wrong any way, new pets are stressful!


----------



## Nick Forlina (Oct 25, 2018)

is it possible he is going to the bathroom in his burrows and that’s why I’m not seeing it? Cause all other signs are healthy.. eating, good lighting/heat/humidity, energetic when not sleeping.. I mean I really feel like I’m over thinking it and would prefer to save the 200 dollars than visit the vet...


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 25, 2018)

Could be poopong anywhere.


----------



## Tim and Maximus (Oct 26, 2018)

Nick, I'm not an expert, as this is my first tegu, but I had the same concern with Maximus. I have read that they do not like to poop in their cage, and it seems to bear out, because everytime I take max out for some "floor time" in an enclosed room, he lets "go" Maybe give that a try?


----------



## Nick Forlina (Oct 26, 2018)

I’ll give that a try! Thanks Tim


----------



## Nick Forlina (Oct 26, 2018)

He ate more food yesterday when I got home from work.. still seemed healthy no bulges in the stomach area so I’m kinda thinking he’s pooping just where I can’t see it lol. I’ll keep you guys updated tho, gonna give him about a 30 minute soak today and let him roam the bathroom for a bit.


----------



## Nick Forlina (Oct 26, 2018)

Came home to a nice fat s***, gotta love it  I have no more concerns for now, good heating, he’s eating, and he’s pooping. I’m happy as can be


----------



## Merlot (Oct 27, 2018)

Nick Forlina said:


> is it possible he is going to the bathroom in his burrows and that’s why I’m not seeing it? Cause all other signs are healthy.. eating, good lighting/heat/humidity, energetic when not sleeping.. I mean I really feel like I’m over thinking it and would prefer to save the 200 dollars than visit the vet...


Definitely pooping and hiding it. Tegu looks pretty good to me. My tegu is a clean freak and if I don’t get to her poop in a timely manner she gets pissed off and digs a whole and buries it and throws mud right over it. I know when it happens when I spot the urate (white stuff in poop) then I’ll dig and find it as I can. She’ll also turn her food bowl upside down when she had enough or kicks a bunch of mud in the bowl to tell me she’s done and get it out lol. It’s pretty comical to me the personalities they develop like mine being a clean freak. And I will come home sometimes and she arranges the furniture to her different likings


----------



## Nick Forlina (Oct 28, 2018)

Hahaha I can definitely see Ragnar starting to have a personality like that.. does the same thing with kicking substrate all over his food dish cracks me up


----------

